# Apple Cider Vinegar?



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm pretty new to the homing pigeon world, but I have two 8 week old pigeons that are already flying outside. I read somewhere that ACV (apple cider vinegar) is a good health benefit for pigeons, but I also read that probiotics should follow after the ACV dosage. Can I just give them ACV _without_ the probiotics? Also, I'm not planning on racing them EVER; they're mainly just a pet I guess you could say. Is it still O.K to give them ACV even if they're not racing and young?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you use apple cider vinegar use it in a non metallic drank container. Probiotics I believe are mostly used after a sickness to where the bird was on antibiotics to get the intestinal flora back to par after the antibiotic use. Its like you using yogurt to get those good bacteria back into your system after antibiotic use or anything for the choice is yours and you don't have to use probiotics but that is the purpose of them. c.hert


----------



## dapplepigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks! But can I use ACV even if my pigeons aren't racing or doing anything very stressful? This is probably a stupid question but...who knows?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure you can use it anytime and just follow the above basic directions for its keeps the birds system in a acid mode to help deter different sicknesses . c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

On one of the posts under Pet Pigeons and Doves titled : Lethargic bird life span on post 16 a person by the name of Victor recommands: raw apple cider vinegar made by Briggs. c.hert


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar, but any other organic brand will do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://bragg.com/products/bragg-organic-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*I use EDEN organic ACV. Its aged in wood, naturally fermented, unpasteurized, raw. *


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I do give my pet pigeon, Stanley, ACV once a week and I also give probiotics once a week. (I give him ACV Wed. and then a day of clear water and then Fri. he gets probiotics.) I use plain organic greek yogurt, the brand is oikos, with nothing added but the live bacteria and I put 1/2 tsp. mixed in a pint of water. The water should get changed at least two times a day to prevent bad bacteria from growing and to keep the water fresh. I just figure that the ACV is going in and clearing out the digestion track of bad and some good bacteria so following up with probiotics is a good idea to replenish any good bacteria that may have been destroyed.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

c.hert said:


> On one of the posts under Pet Pigeons and Doves titled : Lethargic bird life span on post 16 a person by the name of Victor recommands: raw apple cider vinegar made by Briggs. c.hert


*BRAGGS* GEORGE


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for correcting everyone ops : Braggs ---thanks ..c.hert


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> I do give my pet pigeon, Stanley, ACV once a week and I also give probiotics once a week. (I give him ACV Wed. and then a day of clear water and then Fri. he gets probiotics.) I use plain organic greek yogurt, the brand is oikos, with nothing added but the live bacteria and I put 1/2 tsp. mixed in a pint of water. The water should get changed at least two times a day to prevent bad bacteria from growing and to keep the water fresh. I just figure that the ACV is going in and clearing out the digestion track of bad and some good bacteria so following up with probiotics is a good idea to replenish any good bacteria that may have been destroyed.


*Use distilled water as tap water has chemicals in it to kill bacteria,and will kill the probiotics (good bacteria) as well as the bad. *GEORGE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Use distilled water as tap water has chemicals in it to kill bacteria,and will kill the probiotics (good bacteria) as well as the bad. *GEORGE


You're right, and I think lots of people don't think about that. I age my water to get the chlorine out of it. If you don't do that the chlorine will kill the probiotics.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

That is good to know... I had no idea! Thank you Jay and George!


----------

